# Slight Vibration?



## ctdkid (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am a potential GTO buyer, but first i need a question answered for me. 
Does the GTO have a slight vibration while accelerating?

Story:

I found an 05' black GTO 6-speed, exactly what i was looking for, in my area and took it for a test drive yesterday. Keep in mind this is the first GTO I have been in or driven. I noticed as I was accelerating it had a sort of slight vibration throughout the whole car. I didn't hammer on it, but I respectable with the throttle. Not sure if it got worse with rpm, seeing as the highest I revved it was 3500. 

Didn't know if this was normal gear lash, or if the u-joints were bad in the drive-shaft? The vibrations ONLY happened under acceleration. If i took it out of gear and coasted it was fine.

Any ideas? Or is this normal? :confused

Thanks, I would love to join the group of GTO owners I think its a pretty kick a$$ car.

-Sam


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Drive another one and see if it feels the same way. This is not like a civic or anything, it is deffently rougher. Seach common issues, check the rear diff, suspension ,stuff like that.


----------



## ctdkid (Oct 15, 2009)

He is supposed to take it to the shop to get it checked out. He said he didn't notice anything, of course he is trying to sell it, but i did. as far as test driving another, this is pretty much the only one around. It only has 45000 miles on it so should still be under warranty.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

I'd definitely try to find another one. I wouldn't say they feel like butter but all I feel is the engine grunt, not like an out of balance tire feeling or anything.


----------



## yrrej (Aug 31, 2009)

my '06 GTo 6-speed has no vibration at all while accelerating other than the typical vibration of a powerful engine. it's not as smooth as my son's SRT8 automatic. the GTo is built really sturdy, as opposed to the refined elegance of the SRT8 for example. it has a muscle car feel....


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

This is a common problem when certain things have happened to the drive line.

1. On Manuals, a clutch job has been done. The driveshaft coupler (The big rubber disc) has to be disconnected. Either the front or the rear coupler has been unbolted. The lock nuts used are a crush sleeve type. They can only be used ONCE. They have to be replaced with new ones. I've only found the dealer to sell them in a bolt kit that retails for about $85. If the nuts are reused, they loosen with time. Vibration occurs under acceleration. 

2. On either manual or automatic, the driveshaft coupler is coming apart. This thing costs $333 each, and there's two of them. They come with the bolts and nuts mention in (1.) above. At this point, look into a new driveshaft that uses u-joints instead of oem couplers. Average price for a driveshaft, $800. When the u-joint fails, you're looking at $25 to fix, not $333.

3. Any other situation where someone thought they needed to disconnect the driveshaft for whatever reason. They most likely re-used the lock nuts. If the rear coupler is the effected one, there may have been damage done to the differential. Fixing of the coupler at this point is too late, the damage is done. Good luck in getting a replacement rear.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the coupler is damaged, is replacing with a drive shaft which utilizes u-joints a viable fix?


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Rukee said:


> If the coupler is damaged, is replacing with a drive shaft which utilizes u-joints a viable fix?


My short answer is yes.

Long answer:
Depends on what you are capable of spending. $800 (or even $1100 for High HP setups) is a big hit to take at once for most people. But $333 plus labor (x2! Remember there are two of these bastards on the car!) if you have to pay someone to do it, isn't exactly cheap either. These couplers WILL fail eventually. The u-joints that the driveline shops appear to be using is a 1350 joint, which I'm told is a common joint used on a one ton pickup.

I'm in the process of doing this plus a few other changes today on my 04. I'll be posting pics of everything and some interesting surprises I discovered along the way within the next few days.


----------

